# Pruning plants



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of plants and am wondering about pruning. What is a recommended tool? I have one of the long specific ones, but lack of clearance above the tank makes it limited use. Any other ideas.
Also I recently bought some new plants. These came with a matterial around the roots, kind of a foam.cottony type stuff. I planted them with it on them. Was this wrong and if so is it wrong enough that I should pull out the plants to remove it?
thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

bikie8 said:


> I have a bunch of plants and am wondering about pruning. What is a recommended tool? I have one of the long specific ones, but lack of clearance above the tank makes it limited use. Any other ideas.
> Also I recently bought some new plants. These came with a matterial around the roots, kind of a foam.cottony type stuff. I planted them with it on them. Was this wrong and if so is it wrong enough that I should pull out the plants to remove it?
> thanks


I use a sharp pair of scissors for trimming plants. Might mean I get wet up to my elbows but they do a good job.

As for the stuff around the roots of new plants that needs to be removed carefully.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I trim my plants by pinching the stems between my finger and thumb! I really need to get a small set of scissors. I get about halfway across the tank and my thumb gets sore.


----------

